# Effective herbicide that doesn't kill clover



## My53Jubilee

I would like to treat for as many bad weeds as possible, without killing my clover. Does such a herbicide exist? Kills the majority of problem weeds, while leaving clover alone?

Thanks!


----------



## Vol

Nope.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JOR Farm

Depends on how bad the weeds are. I have had good luck with 2-4 D,B. The butoxon form is a lot gentler on white and red clovers a quart per acre will get wild mustard, kale,and most other winter weeds if they are young. It helps if it is warm and wet.


----------



## JOR Farm

Also speaking from the label's standpoint then Vol is right nothing is labeled that I know of.


----------



## My53Jubilee

Thanks for the replies. Would I be better off eliminating clover from my hay crop so I can properly treat the weeds? I am brand new to this.


----------



## JOR Farm

I really like it in my bahia but try to keep it out of my Bermuda I am not sure what your grass is like some do well some can get choked back by thick clover.


----------



## My53Jubilee

JOR, I am curious how you treat weeds where you have clover. Do you just feed the good stuff and let it choke out the bad stuff?


----------



## Vol

Clovers are typically fairly easy to establish with the key for them being sown at the proper time of year for your area.

Some weeds are very difficult to eliminate. I would go through the process of elimination for weeds first and then re-establish your clovers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JOR Farm

First off I don't have any true stands of clover never planted any with the intention to bale. Down here there are 2 types of clover that grow wild white and red I have a few fields maybe 20 acres that are at least 80% or so covered normally in January I spray 2-4DB 1 quart per acre then spread 2 to 3 tons per acre of chicken litter. Try to cut it in early April if mother nature agrees that's usually about the time it goes to seed. I try to keep it out of Bermuda because if weather screws you from cutting the clover then what should be your second cutting ends up being a poor quality 1st cut.


----------



## TJ Hendren

It is best to keep clovers out of warm season grasses except for pasture, keep them in with cool season grasses if you hay the ground. I tried red clover in Bermuda once, the Bermuda was ready to bale 3 days before the clover.


----------



## Randy Litton

TJ Hendren said:


> It is best to keep clovers out of warm season grasses except for pasture, keep them in with cool season grasses if you hay the ground. I tried red clover in Bermuda once, the Bermuda was ready to bale 3 days before the clover.


I agree with keeping clovers out of Bermuda Hay as a rule, because of tedded drying time for Bermuda sacrifices the clover leaves if tedded in the later part of day or hay cycle. One of the features of hybrid Bermuda is the lack of seeds, therefore the hay can be tedded with lower moisture present preparing to rake. Low moisture clover tedded causes "leaf shatter" from mechanical working the hay.

I have never introduced clover into Bermuda. Did the clover work in the Bermuda?


----------



## TJ Hendren

Yes it worked, but if you get it too thick bye bye bermuda. It will shade it out.


----------



## Edd in KY

Vol said:


> Clovers are typically fairly easy to establish with the key for them being sown at the proper time of year for your area.
> 
> Some weeds are very difficult to eliminate. I would go through the process of elimination for weeds first and then re-establish your clovers.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Interesting discussion. Your thoughts please. I would like to plant some clovers in my pastures, but understand the herbicide problem. Is it possible to spray for weeds early (March) then broadcast the clover a few weeks later? Will the residual herbicide kill the clover seed? Would this work with crossbow?


----------



## My53Jubilee

Thanks for all the input. I will eliminate weeds, feed the good stuff, then reestablish and encourage the things I want in my hay mix, while continuing to control weeds. Question...once I go through this process and get a thick stand of desirable grasses, will that in itself control the weeds? Along with cutting 2-3 times a year, will that help prevent weeds since they won't go to seed?


----------



## Vol

Edd in KY said:


> Interesting discussion. Your thoughts please. I would like to plant some clovers in my pastures, but understand the herbicide problem. Is it possible to spray for weeds early (March) then broadcast the clover a few weeks later? Will the residual herbicide kill the clover seed? Would this work with crossbow?


White Clover is much more hardy than Red Clover. I would wait at least 30 days before broadcasting white clover after application of a herbicide....especially Crossbow.

I have found that here that white clover can be broadcasted early spring or early fall and get a good stand. I would probably wait until the middle of September to broadcast white clover since you are needing to apply herbicide this spring....and you could still apply herbicide early summer(June) for the summer weeds and still sow your white clover in mid-september.

I have had my best success with broadcasting red clover in October here....probably mid-september in your are Ed. 2 pounds per acre should be plenty in a pasture/hay field of either variety.

Established White clover can usually withstand a normal application of 2-4d (just dinged a bit) but Red clover does not tolerate herbicides. Red is very fragile.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Edd in KY

Thanks Mike, while we are on the subject of herbicides not killing good stuff, what can you recommend for pastures near the garden and flowers. If I kill my wife's tomatoes and flowers I will be in a heap of trouble.

That sort of rules out spraying during the summer when a few of the nasty weeds are growing. Is there anything that is not volatile in summer heat?


----------



## r82230

Ed,

I have something like this, so I don't bother the better half's prettys so much. Ouch, don't remember it being so pricey, but I'm spending your money.  If you want to build your own I could take some pics however.

https://www.spraysmarter.com/72-dandy-lion-killer-weed-roller-kit-pull-type-wr72.html?msclkid=4e91ed39d3a11253cd0db2ea01b0faa9&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=%5BROI%5D%20Shopping%20-%20General&utm_term=4585375807431785&utm_content=All%20Other%20Products

Larry


----------



## Vol

Edd in KY said:


> Thanks Mike, while we are on the subject of herbicides not killing good stuff, what can you recommend for pastures near the garden and flowers. If I kill my wife's tomatoes and flowers I will be in a heap of trouble.
> 
> That sort of rules out spraying during the summer when a few of the nasty weeds are growing. Is there anything that is not volatile in summer heat?


Yeah, I know what you mean on the flowers and veggies. I have not found a thing that won't kill the tomatoes....so what I do is hit the ground hard around the garden and house with a 2-4D/Dicamba herbicide in late February or early March....dependant upon whether we are having a early spring or a normal one.

The summer weeds are more troublesome as I am afraid to spray. SO what I do is wait for a 7 mph wind or more blowing 180° away from the house. For me that would be an East wind and that rarely happens unless of course it is getting ready to storm. I use the same mix as above as the summer weeds can be very hard to kill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Edd in KY

Vol...Mike, Do you have a few minutes to give me some insights and advice on my farm website? and if yes a way to contact you directly?
Thx Edd


----------



## Vol

PM.

Regards, Mike


----------

